

Three out of four Ferguson residents have arrest warrants - keppy
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/nathan-robinson/the-shocking-finding-from-the-doj-ferguson_b_6858388.html

======
hurin
The DoJ report is significantly better reading than this low-quality article
[http://www.justice.gov/sites/default/files/opa/press-
release...](http://www.justice.gov/sites/default/files/opa/press-
releases/attachments/2015/03/04/ferguson_police_department_report.pdf)

Maybe this should be submitted instead of the linked article? (March 4, 2015)

------
brighteyes
I'm not sure, but was there a leap here from the number of arrest warrants
issued, to the number of Ferguson residents that have arrest warrants against
them? Perhaps most of those warrants are for people not living in Ferguson?
(Might be living in nearby areas, or that were passing through?)

Not that this detracts from the shock. Even if it's mostly warrants of people
passing through the town, that is horrifying.

~~~
maxerickson
The DOJ report does not specify the implication made in the article (it's
discussed on page 58 of the pdf, document page 55). It only states that there
are 16,000 outstanding warrants.

It takes a dim view of the warrants though:

 _The large number of warrants issued by the court, by any count, is due
exclusively to the fact that the court uses arrest warrants and the threat of
arrest as its primary tool for collecting outstanding fines for municipal code
violations. With extremely limited exceptions, every warrant issued by the
Ferguson municipal court was issued because: 1) a person missed consecutive
court appearances, or 2) a person missed a single required fine payment as
part of a payment plan. Under current court policy, the court issues a warrant
in every case where either of those circumstances arises — regardless of the
severity of the code violation that the case involves. Indeed, the court
rarely issues a warrant for any other purpose. FPD does not request arrest or
any other kind of warrants from the Ferguson municipal court ; in fact, FPD
officers told us that they have been instructed not to file warrant
applications with the municipal court because the court does not have the
capacity to consider them._

------
spiritplumber
[http://www.dailykos.com/story/2004/10/28/65946/-Voter-
suppre...](http://www.dailykos.com/story/2004/10/28/65946/-Voter-suppression-
time)

Must make it easier to get people to not vote... (I know, link goes to an old
story, but it happens every presidential election)

I do have to wonder how representative Fergusin's leadership is of its
electorate.

------
Fizzadar
Unbelievable, absolutely disgraceful, I have no words. The entire justice
system of Ferguson should be closed down with immediate effect, as it appears
corrupt & racist from the police on the street through to the courts.

------
FrankenPC
I can't imagine living like that. Trapped in a prison with invisible walls.

